# Side-scan sonar session added to artificial reef workshop



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

A side-scan sonar overview and discussion session has been added to the upcoming 2013 NW Florida Artificial Reef Workshop. The panel of speakers will include Patrick Raley (NOAA), Kelly Kingon (FSU), and Bryan Clark (yours truly).

We will describe how we use side-scan sonar and answer questions from the audience. There will also be a brief technical description of side-scan sonar, and it's strengths and weaknesses.

I will also be kissing babies, signing WhackUmStackUm tattoos, and so on D just kidding!). Seriously though, I will be around for both days of the conference. Feel free to stop me and ask any side-scan sonar questions that you would rather not post on the Forum. I will also have a table setup with some of my side-scan gear on display during the "Expo" on Tuesday. Drop by and say "hi." I'm not selling anyting, so there is no need to hide your wallet.

You can find an agenda near the bottom of this web page. There is a session on private reefs that many of our PFF members may be interested in.

Registration ends on Monday the 11th. So sign up soon if you plan to attend.


Whack 'um


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you see the side scan on Moonshiners a few weeks ago. I thought of you.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

LMAO I also thought of wackumstackum when I seen that!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Did you see the side scan on Moonshiners a few weeks ago. I thought of you.


Sorry I missed that one.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I feel the workshop went very well. I learned a lot about fish habitat monitoring, how fish counts are used to determine fishing seasons & bag limits, as well as the main benefits of artificial reefs from a fisheries management perspective. It was well worth the time. Kudos to FWC and all of the supporting groups that helped put it on.

I also got to meet several PFF members. It is great to be able to connect a name/handle with a face!

Whack 'um


----------

